# Dating customs in Spain (Barcelona) - tips?



## Canadian with Labrador

Hi!

I recently moved to Barcelona to do my PhD and have joined a few online dating sites. Does anyone know if there are any cultural differences I should be aware of when going on dates with Spaniards (in Barcelona)? I'm originally from Canada 

Thanks for any help!

Sapna


----------



## StevejR1

....don't take your Labrador along on a first date!


----------



## alborino

StevejR1 said:


> ....don't take your Labrador along on a first date!


I assume Sapna you are a young lady. Knowing how macho Spaniards can be I would take the labrador 

In my case I met the Spanish lady of my life by taking her to a quite bar and chatting about the world while the world cup final was on. I think massive sacrifices are appreciated everywhere and I haven't missed a world cup game since .

So suggest dinner when Barca are at home. That should be interesting


----------



## 213979

Canadian with Labrador said:


> Hi!
> 
> I recently moved to Barcelona to do my PhD and have joined a few online dating sites. Does anyone know if there are any cultural differences I should be aware of when going on dates with Spaniards (in Barcelona)? I'm originally from Canada
> 
> Thanks for any help!
> 
> Sapna


If you're female, number 4 is very important: Dos and Don'ts for dating Spanish men The Local


----------



## Pesky Wesky

elenetxu said:


> If you're female, number 4 is very important: Dos and Don'ts for dating Spanish men The Local


OK, some of those are quite interesting like "Don't try to Spanishize yourself", but others lead me to question which century they were written in.


----------



## 213979

Pesky Wesky said:


> OK, some of those are quite interesting like "Don't try to Spanishize yourself", but others lead me to question which century they were written in.


I know. However, number four is important.


----------



## baldilocks

elenetxu said:


> I know. However, number four is important.


Especially if at sometime in the future when she is getting on a bit and is a widow, she may be living with you!!!

Also important are 7 and 9. Family and friend closeness includes relatives who want to check you out for suitability since they will be asked their opinions by the girl and by Mum and Dad. Brothers, sisters and cousins will also want to see whether you might be good fun to have around, a bit of a drag or your possibilities withregard to their own relationships should the initial relationship go belly-up. 


This list of dos and don'ts for dating apply equally to Spanish women and to other nationalities that are Spanish orientated or of Spanish origin. For example, I married SWMBO who is Colombian with an American mother and I can see many of the points raised applying to us as well.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Personally, I have my own list of do's and don'ts and they don't focus so much on nationality as personal needs. I need my partner to be able to stand on his own two feet in everyday life or else I lose all respect for that person, so I couldn't get seriously involved with someone who can't cook, clean a little and survive on his own.
It's true that there are a good number of Spanish men who can't do that because there's a culture of the mother doing everything for her children, but I managed to find one who can!
To the OP, I'm sure it doesn't need to be said, don't put on make up, or change what you're wearing because your partner wants you to. Do be prepared for the family possibly having more influence in decisions and in general than you are used to. Also, I would say possibly be prepared for more direct comments giving opinions about what you're wearing or what you look like than is usual in other commuities


----------



## Pesky Wesky

elenetxu said:


> I know. However, number four is important.


It probably depends on the family, but in my case my partner's mother only became important when the relationship became serious. Up until that moment in my OH's world you don't even meet the mother or father.
Friends , girlfriends, mates hardly ever went round to my husband's house when he lived at home, partly I think because the families were so big (5 children each in three families = 15 cousins in all birthday party celebrations for example)


----------



## Helenameva

I first met my future in-laws at a big family do. When she got to the question about Scottish and Catalan independence everybody stopped talking and looked at me. Fortunately I got the right answer. So my tip to the OP is avoid talking about Catalan independence on the first date, unless it's really important to you that your views on this coincide.

The other thing is accept any wine or cava if it is offered. If you don't like it or are tea-total and say no you'll spend years trying to explain you really don't like it and really really don't drink booze, no matter how much people do here. Best just to accept it and pretend to take a few sips.


----------



## tantocomo

Definitely agree with the previous advice, and I would also add that as a whole Spaniards (regardless of the part of Spain) are very forward and not afraid to ask direct questions. So don't be offended if this happens and just politely decline to answer if you wish!


----------

